
How would you define A.I.? (5-10 minute mobile-friendly academic survey) - critplat
https://ischooluw.co1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_eWDnUFB1cyKjDrn?Q_CHL=hackernews
======
critplat
I'd also be curious to get your thoughts here in the comments! :)

